

Various Bleeding edge Javascript techniques from creators of jQuery/Prototype/Dojo/YUI - sgrove
http://garry.posterous.com/bleeding-edge-javascript-techn

======
sgrove
A lot of these "bleeding edge" tools seem very exciting - the automated
testing, profiling, etc.

But I'm torn on the abstractions - 280 North's cappuccino in particular - but
I think on the whole they're going to flourish. They're obviously crucial
towards building any sort of reasonably complex application in Javascript.

It's hard to find the analogy - I tend to think of the transition from Asm-
to-c. A lot of hardcore machine language believers complained at the lack of
controls and speed they had to endure when using C. But complex applications
simply cannot be managed across developers with any hope of progress when done
in assembly.

In the end it'll be a compromise certainly, with frameworks like Cappuccino
slowly edging out the underlying javascript.

